# Ride Height For 68 GTO



## Kruel (Jun 26, 2010)

I was wondering what a bone stock 68' gto ran from the floor to the fender. I know a weird question to ask.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

52.2 inches from floor to highest part of roof unloaded with F-70 size tires.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The lower they are, the better they look. :cool

Front needs to be a little lower than the rear or at least level. I hate when the front is sky high and the rear sags.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

The measurement is taken with the chassis rail level to the floor.....personally I like a 67 sitting level and about 2" higher than stock....definately don't like the slammed look. " Too each, his own" :cheers


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

66 - 67's do look good "sittin high" I will agree, they just look "atheletic" the only way I can describe it. 

He's got a 68, and they look better low IMO. :cheers


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

yep...completely different body styles...IMO you can get away with lowering a "aerodynamic body car" like a 68, 69, 70...but it dosen't look right on a "boxy" body..............And I NEVER like "rubber band" tires. I am from the L60-15 generation!!! arty:


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

ALKYGTO said:


> The lower they are, the better they look. :cool
> 
> Front needs to be a little lower than the rear or at least level. *I hate when the front is sky high and the rear sags.*


Mid, late '70s Trans Ams were notorious for that look. Certain year Camaro's too for that matter. Couldn't understand why. I too really disliked that look.... Gots to have a little rake.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

68greengoat said:


> Mid, late '70s Trans Ams were notorious for that look. Certain year Camaro's too for that matter. Couldn't understand why. I too really disliked that look.... Gots to have a little rake.


Those were big block cars that the motors were replaced with small blocks and left the front end all jacked up.:willy::lol:


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Low and level or slightly raked rear. Or just go Gasser style! :cool


----------

